# GSG Offers Kiwo Multi-tex Emulsion



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you are looking for a high solids, fast-exposing direct emulsion, consider Kiwo Multi-tex offered by GSG. Polycol® Multi-Tex is a presensitized pure photopolymer SBQ emulsion that is specially formulated for use with almost all of the newest textile screen printing inks, including plastisol, water base and discharge. 

It can be used for computer-to-screen imaging and LED exposing equipment as well as conventional exposure systems. According to the manufacturer, it builds quickly and has excellent edge definition and resolution. And it does not “lock in” the emulsion when exposed to cleaning solvents. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

